# Instant offers in vegas



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Hey does anyone in Vegas know when instant offers officially start? And do we need to do an app update to be able to start getting them.m?


----------



## enigmaquip (Sep 2, 2016)

There isn't an app update needed and you'll see a toggle on your home screen when it's active in your area


----------



## smallbrownghost (Apr 20, 2016)

Awesome thanks a bunch!


----------



## uberstuper (Jan 2, 2016)

Looks like instant offers are now live in Vegas ..but I'll wait to hear how things go before even thinking about doing them


----------

